# Lathemaster 8x14 On Order... Any Tooling Recommendations?



## GreyShark (Jul 18, 2009)

Since I now have a workbench to put it on I went ahead and ordered the lathe. I purchased the following from Lathemaster along with the lathe;

-Speed Reduction Pulley
-Quick Change Tool Post Set
-1/2 Drill Chuck
-7 Piece Lathe Tool Set
-7 Piece Multi-Tip Live Center Set

and of course the lathe came with the following as part of the package;

-4" - 3 JAW CHUCK
-5" - 4 JAW CHUCK 
-FACEPLATE 
-4 WAY TOOLPOST
-MT2 DEAD CENTER 
-WRENCH SET 
-MT3 DEAD CENTER 
-THREADING DIAL
-INCH CHANGE GEARS 
-METRIC CHANGE GEARS
-STEADY REST 
-FOLLOW REST
-FEED REVERSE GEAR

Is there anything else anybody finds particularly useful that they'd care to recommend?


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 18, 2009)

> Is there anything else anybody finds particularly useful



Your list will get you started, and you can add tooling as needed. A few boring bars are the only "must have" tooling that isn't on your list. Always some on eBay, or on sale at Enco or MSC-J&L. Look for (probably) a 1/2" diameter bar that takes a triangle insert, and later you may want to add smaller & larger bars for different jobs.

Both Enco & MSC-J&L can set you up so your paycheck is directly deposited into their account :nana:


----------



## saltytri (Jul 18, 2009)

One minor point: if you ever want to use a chucking reamer for an 18mm bore, as for an 18650 battery, you'll want a 5/8" drill chuck. Maybe you can get one now instead of the 1/2" and save a few bucks down the line.

Congrats on the nice new machine!!


----------



## GreyShark (Jul 18, 2009)

A boring bar set is on my my list and probably one of those 5 piece turning tool sets as well. The lathe will be my first precision-type metalworking tool so I'll probably need to get a dial indicator and caliper.

That's too bad about the half inch drill chuck! I just went for it because that's what I'm used to working with but I now see Lathemaster sells a 5/8 drill chuck too. Oh well, maybe I can get it exchanged.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 18, 2009)

Those are inexpensive so get/keep both sizes. I started off with a 5/8" but recently I needed to make something that required a very small center hole. My 5/8" chuck can't hold any drill bit smaller than 1/8" securely so I went & bought me a 1/2" chuck too. Never know when you might need it (probably a waste of money just for this though). Pick up some extra tool holders too if you can. I can guarantee you will need them.

Check out CDCO for tooling too. They're prices are great & they ship fast. (Just don't ever return something though, I'm personally done with them)


----------



## sortafast (Jul 19, 2009)

I would say get a butt load of tool holders. I got a A2Z CNC QCTP and only 5 holders and am wishing i would have gotten more. Actually i am wishing I would have gotten a wedge type AXA tool post, maybe later. I would also consider getting the tooling and what not to thread. you will need one of those little arrow shaped thread measuring thing a majiggers (totally spacing the correct name right now). With that might consider picking up some nice thread cutting tools, both OD and ID, but these can be made if you want to save the $$$. I got lucky and was given a couple nice ground carbide ones so that was nice. I would also get a good magnetic base, dial indicator and a test indicator. I build a quick work light for my lathe that mounts to my mag base (when not in use). And if you don't have em already, a good set of various measuring tools. Lastly would be to get a DRO for it like a shumatech or the like that use those chinese scales. Makes life sooooo much easier, especially if you are a hack like me (I don't have a DRO and I am feeling it. I was spoiled at one point  ).


And like everyone says: buy once, cry once. So don't cheap out if you can help it.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 20, 2009)

sortafast: The upgrade from A2Z CNC QCTP to a Lathemaster wedge-style was one of the best upgrades I ever did. The Lathemaster one is _much_ sturdier.

As for tooling, Grizzly sells a cut-down Cut-off blade holder/blade combo that enables you to use carbide inserts for parting off. It's working very well for me.


----------



## sortafast (Jul 20, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> sortafast: The upgrade from A2Z CNC QCTP to a Lathemaster wedge-style was one of the best upgrades I ever did. The Lathemaster one is _much_ sturdier.
> 
> As for tooling, Grizzly sells a cut-down Cut-off blade holder/blade combo that enables you to use carbide inserts for parting off. It's working very well for me.


Its all about the $$$ right now. I still have to drop another $200 in tools and parts for the lathe and the mill and the A2Z works ok for now. Plus the man whorin' ain't what it used to be, so the money for sweet tools and toys is marginal at best right now.  Someday soon I will get the lathe to where it needs to be. But for now, mediocrity will have to suffice.


----------

